# Prepare to meet thy maker



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

The last shipment of incindiary devices is enroute to the L'Lightning TOC. From there, ranger squads will be moving out to undisclosed targets to wreak havoc and destruction. This is not a nuke, repeat, not a nuke. This is a pinpoint guerilla raid meant to create misinformation, confusion, and doubt. Intel will be dropping propaganda leaflets from low-flying C-130 Spectre gunships. Rangers will jump into DZs at 500 feet altitude- danger low but quick and effective. They will move out to hit targets, then be extracted by helicopter. They will be wearing sterile uniforms, and the government will deny all knowledge. Be afraid. Be very afraid. This is black ops under cover of night.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not scared. My city is not on the map.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty sure I'm ok. Still recovering from the shark attack. If anyone's interested my physical therapy is going great!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

markk96 said:


> I am not scared. My city is not on the map.


Maps? We don't need no stinkin maps! :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I know of 3 people who will probably meet their today :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Maps are for wussy's


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> The last shipment of incindiary devices is enroute to the L'Lightning TOC. From there, ranger squads will be moving out to undisclosed targets to wreak havoc and destruction. This is not a nuke, repeat, not a nuke. This is a pinpoint guerilla raid meant to create misinformation, confusion, and doubt. Intel will be dropping propaganda leaflets from low-flying C-130 Spectre gunships. Rangers will jump into DZs at 500 feet altitude- danger low but quick and effective. They will move out to hit targets, then be extracted by helicopter. They will be wearing sterile uniforms, and the government will deny all knowledge. Be afraid. Be very afraid. This is black ops under cover of night.












Ahhhh... the AC-130H Gunship. Blow their cover apart with the 105mm. Take out their transports with the 40mm. Rip apart the runners with the 25mm... Remember, at that distance, gotta lead the target a bit more.

...or go postal and unload the 105mm on everything in sight!

_*GET SOME GET SOME GET SOME GET SOME GET SOME GET SOME!!!!!*_


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ammo for Sig? Check
Ammo for shotty? Check
Sand and sandbags? Check
CWIS armed and activated? Check
20MM AA systems activated? Check
Claymores deployed and activated? Check
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxBa5bQfTGc]Auto paintball sentry gun activated? Check
Kids sent to live with family? Check
Cat issued Flak vest and Kevlar helmet (see previous bombings)? Check
Sidewalks rolled up? (this happens at 9pm every night in my town anyhow) Check

Allrighty...I'm good to go :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

don't forget what kind of operation this is... all I can say is, watch your back! :twisted:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

bah no need, you don't shoot straight.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Ammo for Sig? Check
> Ammo for shotty? Check
> Sand and sandbags? Check
> CWIS armed and activated? Check
> ...


Sig? 26 or 29 perhaps? I thought I was the only Sig lover out there....

*Gun pr0n...*










O so yummy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

P239 in 9mm:



I had a Glock 23 in .40...but it was just a bit too large for me to carry concealed very well (I'm a skinny dude) and the grip was a bit too much for Michele to shoot. I wanted to go to a single-stack piece and happened upon this at the gunshop. Used, it was a cop trade-in (his dept forced him to upgrade his backup piece to .40) with nite-sites. Got it for $450 8)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> P239 in 9mm:
> 
> I had a Glock 23 in .40...but it was just a bit too large for me to carry concealed very well (I'm a skinny dude) and the grip was a bit too much for Michele to shoot. I wanted to go to a single-stack piece and happened upon this at the gunshop. Used, it was a cop trade-in (his dept forced him to upgrade his backup piece to .40) with nite-sites. Got it for $450 8)


I love my 229 at the range. It is a little big. But I love it with the .40 cal. When I do carry, I have a Kimer UC II in a 9mm. I don't carry alot. Wife isnt really happy about my gun fetish.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe...Michele was anti-gun when I met her. It takes time, but with time and patience, you can likely convert her. I took Michele along to the range a few times, eventually I convinced her to try it out. She put a few mag's worth through the Glock. Once we were done, I asked her "Did you have a good time? Did anyone or anything other than a piece of paper get hurt?". That kinda turned the lightbulb on and she's gone to shoot with me a number of times now and doesn't freak over seeing my firearms.

Back on topic...the 20mm's are ready for that AC130! I hope :|


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm a bit bigger than most of you guys, so I tend to carry bigger. 
Springfield XD-45 Compact.










Back up is a Model 1911-A1


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JKeller has an XD in 9mm. Nice piece. I've only shot a 1911 once...can't say I was much of a fan of it, it had a few issues. Bein a Kimber, I expected more I guess :dunno:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Kimbers are slightly over rated and over priced. However, they shoot out of the box better than anything on the market. So it is what it is.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Allrighty...I'm good to go :lol:


No you're not!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

ewwww.[/IMG]


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Allrighty...I'm good to go :lol:
> ...


Awwww, look at the cute widdle fishy!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock:  To the original post and......



:lol: :lol: To Andy and Chris.


----------

